# Clicker training



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi, has anyone in cockapoo land used clicker training?
I've been looking into this and it seems like a great system for positive reinforcement training but I'd be keen to hear others' experiences.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I was clicker training Molly when she was small and it worked really well even got this great book that had great instructions on how to do it and it was simple to understand it was called "Clicking with your Dog" by Peggy Tillman. Then when we went to puppy class it was just positive reinforcement with no clicker so haven't used it since but it does work great!


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for letting me know - we're going to take Alfie and Dexter to classes in a few weeks so might start them off with Clicker at home now and stop when the classes begin. Thanks again.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Did it for a while but must admit I found it hard to be consistent, it is good when you are teaching new things though, I used it for sit and down and for a couple of tricks.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

I briefly tried it, but couldn't coordinate everything, clicking three right time, giving the treat, praising the dog, I kept muddling everything. My brain doesn't multi task well. Kind of like when I took piano lessons as a child. Once I advanced to having to use both hands, I was done. I just couldn't do it. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I tried it and it was too hard to time everything and coordinating everything with two dogs. Also I wouldn't always have the clicker. It was even difficult with treats so mostly used verbal praise and affection.


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Did you train your pups together or separate them?
The common recommendation seems to have separate sessions with each pup but if there's a good way of training them together that would be good.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So other than sit, most everything was together as it was just me and the two of them. When they were very little I would rock one in my arms and sing Disney songs to them softly. I think that made a difference in making sure they bonded with me too. Went to puppy class where it was just the trainer and us, which worked out as she took one while I had the other than we would train. The one thing I did keep separate was their crates. Now as I no longer use the crate they will sleep together, sleep apart, sleep cuddled up next to me or in their beds. 

In general I stopped reading things on the Internet about what I'm supposed to do and do what works for us. Some awful person on the Internet basically suggested that they have to be kept isolated from each other or they will kill each other. In some ways two is more difficult (e.g. Potty training) but in others two is so much better (um, my hands aren't all chewed up because they have each other for that). I wouldn't go back and change my decision, that's for sure.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

In terms of training together, try down with both once they have sit. First one will get it and the other will look over and follow suit. Everything else was like that too. When we walk, I hold the leashes together with one or two fingers now. I always walked them together, when one pulled, I stopped and if I stopped I had them sit. Now a quick flick of the leash gets them in line. Same thing with fetch. One time he did it and she nailed it the next.


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks that's really helpful as we'll start training the boys next week now that they've settled in at home.


----------

